# ".... I received a call from the [US] National Security Council...."



## Kirkhill (28 Apr 2017)

*“Five minutes after we hung up, I received a call from the [US] National Security Council. They asked me if I thought you meant what you’d said! I told them that you did mean it and that, if they want to avert a default to the IMF, they’d better knock some sense into the Europeans.”*  April 2015.

Two articles. Both worth reading in detail. 

Liberal Democracy European style.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/04/28/adult-room-yanis-varoufakis-tried-failed-win-forgiveness/



> Adult in the Room: How Yanis Varoufakis tried – and failed – to win forgiveness for Greece's debts from Europe's 'deep establishment'
> 
> 
> Greek Finance Minister Yanis Varoufakis arrived to present his ministry's new secretaries at a press conference in Athens on March 4, 2015. Strapped for cash and under pressure to deliver on reforms, Greece's new radical government ruffled feathers in Brussels by not respecting the diplomatic niceties of the negotiating table
> ...



Second article

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/04/28/yanis-varoufakis-brexit-advice-theresa-may-avoid-negotiating/



> What emerges from Adults in the Room is a eurozone regime where democratic accountability has broken down.
> 
> Real clout lies with a secretive “Eurogroup Working Group”, operating on the margins. It is under the iron control of Thomas Wieser, the most powerful man in Brussels. While this body ostensibly serves elected finance ministers, they might as well be wallpaper.
> 
> ...


----------

